# afin de s'assurer que + mode



## kalli

Lequel est juste ?
_Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et que vous avez tous les renseignements..._
ou
_Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et que vous ayez tous les renseignements..._

le deuxième me semble juste, mais...


----------



## Canaveral

Moi je préfère la première !


----------



## niko

Je suis d'accord avec Canaveral, il faut de l'indicatif ici, pas du subjonctif.


----------



## floc

Je dirai: 
- s'assurer que + indicatif
- Afin que + subjonctif

donc pour moi, les deux phrases sont correctes mais ont un sens légèrement différent:
- _Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et [afin de s'assurer] que vous avez toutes les renseignements_
ou
_- Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et [afin] que vous ayez toutes les renseignements_

Dans le 2ème cas, Kalli veut que vous ayez tous les renseignements (A priori, vous ne les avez pas encore). Dans le 1er cas, il veut juste s'assurer que vous les avez bien reçus.


----------



## niko

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse mixer _afin de_ et _afin que_ de cette façon (franchement au niveau du découpage des propositions ce serait vraiment tiré par les cheveux, vous ne trouvez pas ?!)
C'est bien vu, cela dit, et d'autres avis seraient super bienvenus !


----------



## Maître Capello

niko said:


> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse mixer mélanger _afin de_ et _afin que_ de cette façon (franchement au niveau du découpage des propositions ce serait vraiment tiré par les cheveux, vous ne trouvez pas ?!)


Bien sûr que c'est possible. Pourquoi ne le serait-ce pas ?

J'écris cette phrase afin de vous montrer que c'est possible et que voyiez que ce n'est pas du tout capillotracté.  



floc said:


> - _Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et [afin de s'assurer] que vous avez tous les renseignements_
> ou
> _- Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et [afin] que vous ayez tous les renseignements_


Oui, mais on peut ajouter une 3e possibilité :

_Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et *[afin de s'assurer]* que vous *ayez* tous les renseignements._​​ Dans ce dernier cas, on assiste à l'attraction du subjonctif dont nous avons parlé dans ce fil.


----------



## niko

Maître Capello said:


> J'écris cette phrase afin de vous montrer que c'est possible et que vous voyiez que ce n'est pas du tout capillotracté.



Excusez-moi, mais tout ce que je vois ici, c'est _afin de_.
Le "que" vient de _montrer que_.
Dans l'exemple avec le subjonctif, on a une seule fois _afin_, qui sert pour le de, et pour le que :

Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et que vous ayez toutes les renseignements..

Et je ne pense pas que ce soit possible, sans répéter _afin_, j'entends. Dès lors qu'on le repète, oui, les deux modes sont acceptables, puisqu'il n'y a aucune ambiguïté : _afin que_ prend le subjonctif, _s'assurer_ que l'indicatif.
Mais pour moi, le second "que" se réfère à "s'assurer", et doit être suivi de l'indicatif.


----------



## geostan

Je suis d'accord avec Niko. Où est le premier subjonctif?


----------



## Maître Capello

_S'assurer_ est ici suivi soit de l'indicatif, soit du subjonctif, mais comme dans ce cas les deux formes sont identiques (_se déroule_), on ne peut pas dire de laquelle il s'agit. En rajoutant le verbe _pouvoir_, on peut voir les deux possibilités :

_Afin de s'assurer que tout *peut* bien se dérouler et que vous ayez tous les renseignements. _​_Afin de s'assurer que tout *puisse* bien se dérouler et que vous ayez tous les renseignements. _​​Je préfère personnellement la seconde avec le subjonctif.



geostan said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Niko. Où est le premier subjonctif?


Il n'y a pas de premier subjonctif !

Regardez bien ma phrase :

_J'écris cette phrase *afin de* vous montrer que c'est possible et *que* vous voyiez que ça n'est pas du tout capillotracté.

Afin *de*_ est forcément suivi d'un infinitif (il ne pourrait jamais l'être d'un verbe conjugué !) alors que le second *que*, qui est mis pour _afin *que*_, est lui suivi du subjonctif (puisque _afin que_ demande ce mode-là).


----------



## geostan

Excuse-moi, mais je faisais allusion à cette observation:



Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais on peut ajouter une 3e possibilité :
> 
> _Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et *[afin de s'assurer]* que vous *ayez* tous les renseignements._ Dans ce dernier cas, on assiste à l'attraction du subjonctif dont nous avons parlé dans ce fil.



Si je ne vois pas de subjonctif dans la première partie, il n'y a pas d'attraction. Et par ailleurs, ce n'est pas la même sorte d'attraction qu'on avait discuté dans l'autre fil, du moins, de mon point de vue.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a en effet pas de subjonctif dans cette première partie étant donné que c'est un infinitif. Toutefois, _afin *de*_ + inf. est équivalent à _afin *que*_ + subj. Donc :

_Afin *de* s'assurer _(inf.)_ que tout se déroule _(ind. ou subj.)_ bien et *que* vous ayez _(subj.)_ tous les renseignements._​est équivalent à :

_Afin *que* vous vous assuriez _(subj.) _que tout se déroule _(ind. ou subj.)_ bien et *que* vous ayez _(subj.)_ tous les renseignements._​Ainsi il y a attraction par procuration, si je puis me permettre cette expression ! Quoi qu'il en soit, dans _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse, cette attraction du subjonctif est décrite dans ces deux cas (après un subjonctif et après un infinitif).


----------



## geostan

Je vois que nous nous sommes mal compris. Vous parliez du verbe _s'assurer_; moi, je parlais du verbe _se déroule_ qui pour moi n'est pas un subjonctif. Voilà pourquoi je n'aurais pas mis le subjonctif dans la 2e subordonnée.

Je comprends maintenant que vous donniez la valeur d'un subjonctif à "s'assurer" à cause de la préposition "afin de." Puis, vous êtes arrivé à un subjonctif par attraction à la forme "se déroule." En effet, c'est très compliqué. 

Tout cela mis à part, quelle forme te viendrait plus naturellement à l'oreille?


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Tout cela mis à part, quelle forme te viendrait plus naturellement à l'oreille?


Contrairement aux avis de niko et de Canaveral, c'est clairement celle avec le subjonctif qui me plaît le plus et qui donc me viendrait spontanément à l'esprit :

_Afin de s'assurer que tout se déroule bien et que vous ayez tous les renseignements…_​
La phrase avec le subjonctif est sans doute plus correcte (encore qu'on puisse ne pas être d'accord) et donc plus littéraire. Celle avec l'indicatif n'est pas fausse, mais sans doute moins élégante et elle s'emploie sûrement davantage dans le langage parlé…


----------



## niko

Maître Capello said:


> _S'assurer_ est ici suivi soit de l'indicatif, soit du subjonctif, mais comme dans ce cas les deux formes sont identiques (_se déroule_), on ne peut pas dire de laquelle il s'agit. En rajoutant le verbe _pouvoir_, on peut voir les deux possibilités :
> 
> _Afin de s'assurer que tout *peut* bien se dérouler et que vous ayez tous les renseignements. Afin de s'assurer que tout *puisse* bien se dérouler et que vous ayez tous les renseignements. _Je préfère personnellement la seconde avec le subjonctif.



Je ne comprends pas. S'assurer que se construit avec l'indicatif ; pourquoi le faire suivre du subjonctif, dans une phrase affirmative ?
Votre seconde proposition, dans ce cas, ne me viendrait pas directement à l'esprit ;
- Je viendrai pour m'assurer que tout est correct.
- Je viendrai pour m'assurer que tout soit correct.
Pour moi c'est clairement la première...

J'imagine que c'est une question de degré de réalité, tout dépend de la suite de la phrase originale : si c'est une question, alors oui, je pencherai éventuellement pour le subjonctif ; Autrement, l'indicatif, sans hésiter.



Maître Capello said:


> _J'écris cette phrase *afin de* vous montrer que c'est possible et *que* vous voyiez que ça n'est pas du tout capillotracté.
> 
> Afin *de*_ est forcément suivi d'un infinitif (il ne pourrait jamais l'être d'un verbe conjugué !) alors que le second *que*, qui est mis pour _afin *que*_, est lui suivi du subjonctif (puisque _afin que_ demande ce mode-là).



Encore une fois, ça ne répond pas à mon interrogation, si l'on admet que "s'assurer que" prend l'indicatif. Au niveau de la syntaxe, je trouve ça vraiment étrange, de "partager" le _afin_. _Afin de_ et _afin que_ sont deux conjonctions complètement différentes, non ?
Pour moi le deuxième "que" est une répétition de celui de _s'assurer que_, et si l'on admet que le premier verbe est à l'indicatif, le second doit suivre.


----------



## Montaigne

Je me demande si tout ne serait pas plus clair avec une formulation (à mon avis plus correcte) : "Afin de VOUS assurer que tout se déroule bien et que vous AVEZ...".
En effet, que signifie "Afin de s'assurer", qui s'assure? Je gage que si c'est l'émetteur, il dira "Afin de NOUS assurer" et que si c'est le recepteur seul "VOUS assurer" conviendra.
La tournure impersonnelle me semble ambiguë et incorrecte dans cet exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

niko said:


> Je ne comprends pas. S'assurer que se construit avec l'indicatif ; pourquoi le faire suivre du subjonctif, dans une phrase affirmative ?
> Votre seconde proposition, dans ce cas, ne me viendrait pas directement à l'esprit ;
> - Je viendrai pour m'assurer que tout est correct.
> - Je viendrai pour m'assurer que tout soit correct.
> Pour moi c'est clairement la première...
> 
> J'imagine que c'est une question de degré de réalité, tout dépend de la suite de la phrase originale : si c'est une question, alors oui, je pencherai éventuellement pour le subjonctif ; Autrement, l'indicatif, sans hésiter.


Tant le subjonctif que l'indicatif sont en effet possibles dans les exemples ci-dessus et le choix entre les deux modes dépend effectivement du degré de réalité que l'on veut exprimer : l'indicatif suggère que tout sera correct alors que le subjonctif émet des doutes à ce sujet. Quoi qu'il en soit je suis d'accord que *dans ce cas* l'indicatif est plus logique.



> Encore une fois, ça ne répond pas à mon interrogation, si l'on admet que "s'assurer que" prend l'indicatif.


*Même si l'on admet que s'assurer que demande normalement l'indicatif*, il est quand même possible – même préférable selon moi – que _s'assurer que_ soit suivi du subjonctif dans la phrase complète avec les deux propositions imbriquées, par ce phénomène d'attraction, puisque la première est au subjonctif (éventuellement « par procuration » comme je l'ai expliqué à Geostan ; voir aussi ci-après). Comparer ces quatre exemples qui sont tous corrects :

_Afin *de* vous assurer _(inf.) _que tout puisse _(subj.) _bien se dérouler…_[attraction du subjonctif « par procuration »]
_Afin *de* vous assurer _(inf.) _que tout peut _(ind.) _bien se dérouler…_ [pas d'attraction]
_Afin *que* vous vous assuriez _(subj.) _que tout puisse _(subj.) _bien se dérouler…_ [attraction du subjonctif]
_Afin *que* vous vous assuriez _(subj.) _que tout peut _(ind.) _bien se dérouler… _[pas d'attraction]



> Au niveau de la syntaxe, je trouve ça vraiment étrange, de "partager" le _afin_. _Afin de_ et _afin que_ sont deux conjonctions complètement différentes, non ?


Je ne trouve pas puisque toutes les deux indiquent le but et partagent le même mot (_afin_). Est-il vraiment bizarre de dire :

_Je dis cela afin de vous expliquer mon point de vue et que vous puissiez le comprendre _?


> Pour moi le deuxième "que" est une répétition de celui de _s'assurer que_, et si l'on admet que le premier verbe est à l'indicatif, le second doit suivre.


Le deuxième _que_ n'est selon moi pas *forcément* une répétition de _s'assurer que_. Mais, dans votre logique, ce que vous dites est juste.

P.S.: Si vous ne comprenez toujours pas ce que je tente vainement d'expliquer, j'abandonne…


----------



## Maître Capello

Montaigne said:


> Je me demande si tout ne serait pas plus clair avec une formulation (à mon avis plus correcte) : "Afin de VOUS assurer que tout se déroule bien et que vous AVEZ...".
> En effet, que signifie "Afin de s'assurer", qui s'assure? Je gage que si c'est l'émetteur, il dira "Afin de NOUS assurer" et que si c'est le recepteur seul "VOUS assurer" conviendra.
> La tournure impersonnelle me semble ambiguë et incorrecte dans cet exemple.


Je suis entièrement d'accord que la tournure impersonnelle est ambiguë et donc peu souhaitable, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'elle soit incorrecte.


----------

